# Help selling 3 WHF armies



## allan76 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi hope someone here can help. I'm looking to sell 3 armies - empire, orc and goblins and an undead one, all about 2000 points. I no longer play for various reasons and wondered if someone could advise the best way to do it? Where to sell and should i do it wholesale or split? All models are painted to a decent gaming standard, with a few conversions etc. Advice with asking price also appreciated! Heres what i have - 
Vampire Counts - 
Zacharius on zombie dragon
2 x necrarch, one mounted
2 x necromancer, one mounted
Wight Standard bearer
20 skeletons, swords and shields
20 skeletons, spears and shields
40 zombies
black coach 
3 x fell bats
2 x 8 black knights (converted from Empire knights and brettonian)
16 grave guard, halberds and shields (converted from brettonian peasants)
banshee

Empire - 
general on hippogriff (converted from brettonian model)
Luthor Huss warrior priest
2 x engineers, long rifle and repeater pistol
3 x wizards, one mounted (one is brettonian scorceress)
1 x each cannon, mortar and hellblaster
8 x Knights white wolf
25 x spearmen
16 x swordsmen
24 x handgunners
10 huntsmen/archers
10 x free company militia
10 crossbowmen
halfling hotpot 
plus a few other command characters ie converted priest on foot, greatsword command group (i use as army standard, captain) mordheim youngblood with brace of pistols

Orcs - 
Warlord on wyvern
orc shamen
forest goblin shamen
ghazkull thraka
giant (old metal model)
rock lobba
boar chariot (plastic)
20 x Night goblins
3 fanatics
25 x orcs with spears/shields
25 x ors with 2 choppas
10 x wolf rider
3 sqiugs and 2 herders

Also, i have the battle for skulls pass box set, all unpainted and unglued.
So yeah, can anyone help? On the off chance anyone near sufflok fancies buying IRL lemme know  otherwise any advice on where to sell (safely) and what for would be appreciated, although i appreciate it depends partly on if people like my paint jobs and the few conversions for the undead etc but a rough pricepoint would be great


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I don't know about price but I'm certainly interested in the wyvern and the hotpot.

I'm not really near Suffolk, though I was in lowestoft a few weeks back... but I never know where I'm going much ahead of time, so if you did sell it would have to be by post.

As for sales: Paypal is your friend as you know you've bee payed before you send the models and if you don't send them the buyer has a means of recourse...


----------



## allan76 (Feb 18, 2013)

Ha I'm in Lowestoft too Tim! Right next to the beach too 
Didn't know paypal worked that way, thanks  I have never sold on ebay etc and rarely even buy online, but that sounds safe enough, as long as the postage was insured too i suppose.
For the sake of ease i would rather sell per army as a job lot although i don't know how often people are interested in that, will have to sort out some pics as well of course.
i have a few other random bits i'll sell too like a chaos chariot unpainted and not put together (can you believe GW charge £30 for them now? WTF! The prices are what are stopping me starting up again, i prefer painting and modelling to playing tbh).
I do have a paypal account, so if anyone wants to make an offer please feel free to pm, will get some pics up soon but as i said are painted to a decent standard (subjective i suppose).
Other q's, should i use registered royal mail or a courier? Sorry for the questions, but really don't have a clue and don't want to get ripped off.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Selling as a whole is easier as you won't end up stuck with common or unpopular units but might mean you end up with the lot as it's a big wedge of cash.

Proof of postage is not enough as you'll still lose out as it's the seller that takes the hit, get them covered by insurance some how.

As for price, search Ebay to give yourself an idea of the going rate and go from there. Paint job will of course effect price on quality and choice of colours. Pictures will give people a better idea of what is a good price.

Consider swapsies for things you want to paint, you can get more for you minis that way sometimes though it does add complications on cross posting and there fore insurance etc. 

With all sales and swaps reputation is everything. We have a good trader thread as well as a bad trader one, but general standing on the boards is a reasonable indicator of trustworthiness. Someone who has invested time and effort in their Heresy persona is less likely to ruin their reputation by doing a bum deal.

As Time/Steve said paypal is the best best as it covers you for about £500 worth last time I looked.

Good luck on selling.


----------



## allan76 (Feb 18, 2013)

Ty vash, good points. Will prob stick them up by army on ebay i reckon. Thats a lot of pics i'll have to take though 
Not really interested in swaps as i paint with the intention of playing really which i don't anymore, no point painting them to stick them in a cupboard (my orc boyz haven't seen light of day for 2 years now, not good for morale!).


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

If your selling on ebay please make sure you get your postage and packing costs right before you list, spending some time working out the packing and the weight will save you alot of grief and money, also dont be afraid to offer them for sale outside of the UK,many people outside of the UK play and have alot of disposable income, and sending a parcel to another country is no harder to do than sending it in the UK, but the postage will cost you more.


----------



## allan76 (Feb 18, 2013)

Cheers bits, good point. Don't have a clue what they and the packaging would weigh i will have to buy some scales, they are cheap enough. Ebay seems weird for selling as some nicely painted armies get no bids but other awful ones sell for £100+. Depends how popular the army is as well it seems, ie beastmen seem to do badly compared to dwarves for instance (as should be!). I saw a necron fleet for battlefleet gothic for $4500! Sweet jesus!
Am thinking of putting them up for £75ish and seeing what happens, seems fair enough given they would cost 200+ to buy, and a lot of people like having ready painted armies done to a decent level. Seems strange to me, painting is a part of the hobby i always thought. Maybe some don't have time? 
Does that price seem reasonable? Any ideas?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Don't bother with the scales: just package up your items (after taking pictures) drop by the post office and ask how much it would cost to send to UK/Europe/Other... then add a bit more to cover the price of packaging.
Personally I tend to guess the price it'll cost me to send items and then total up what its cost me to post and what I charged and adjust as needed (I tend to sell 4-10 auctions at once), I've lost out on postage before but it normally doesn't bug me: if other people are like me they consider the postage cost you've put when deciding on their bids.


----------



## Gurrash (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey man, new poster here, signed up as I see you have a Skull Pass boxset, how much would you be looking for it?

New to WFB so these box sets offer great value for money.

I live in Belfast btw, not to close to you but decent for shipping  Registered on Paypal as well, would prefer to use that as it protects both of us.


----------



## allan76 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi Gurrash, sorry mate i found someone who pays a flat rate of 25% of the price it would take to buy the models so probably selling the lot as he will take all 3 armies plus box set for £200+, could prob get more on ebay but this saves me the hassle and gets me a quick sale.
If the sale falls through for any reason though i will pm you. You're right though box sets do offer value. I was considering joining a gaming club and playing again, but rulebook for £50 and 3 army books at £30 each? £140 for (not very well written) rules to models i have paid hundreds for! GW loses another potential customer 
That said mate, plenty of bargains on ebay for a canny buyer.


----------



## Gurrash (Feb 21, 2013)

allan76 said:


> Hi Gurrash, sorry mate i found someone who pays a flat rate of 25% of the price it would take to buy the models so probably selling the lot as he will take all 3 armies plus box set for £200+, could prob get more on ebay but this saves me the hassle and gets me a quick sale.
> If the sale falls through for any reason though i will pm you. You're right though box sets do offer value. I was considering joining a gaming club and playing again, but rulebook for £50 and 3 army books at £30 each? £140 for (not very well written) rules to models i have paid hundreds for! GW loses another potential customer
> That said mate, plenty of bargains on ebay for a canny buyer.


Cheers man and thanks for keeping me in mind, agreed at the prices esp the codex/army books, but my wee girl is interested so I may as well try again 

Good luck with the sale and please do keep me in mind if anything stops you selling the box set.


----------

